
Google About To Launch Website Mobilizer GOMO - jonmwords
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_about_to_launch_website_mobilizer_gomo.php#.Tq7iRxH7Grc.hackernews
======
psionic7
I wonder how well this will work for web games...

